# Kyle Maynard had his first fight, should he be able to fight in mma?



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

You know hes the guy without arms or legs, i mean he has four nubs but... shit how the **** do you fight with nubs?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

No, just no. I feel bad for the guy but...it's not gonna happen.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

No shouldn't be allowed to fight anymore. His opponent should not be put on the spot to have a record of beating up an individual with no arms or legs........

Bad For The Sport!!


----------



## bchaffee (Apr 16, 2009)

Who Thought that this was a good idea, I just feel bad for the poor guy that has to get in the ring with him. I mean realy if you acidentaly kick him over the side of the cage your all of a sudden the bad guy.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im all for thinking the handicap should be able to do what ever they want as long as they are capable but he obviously isnt, I mean its kinda like letting a blind guy be the photographer at your wedding.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Why does the shorter guy keep sprawling?

It's like fighting a table on wheels during a wind storm.


Hewwo hell!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I kinda feel like he should allowed were it was obvoisly just a pity kind of thing. Like that guy wasn't trying to knock him out.

If hit came to a point where the other fighter was like "Yeah im gonna knock him out" and was actually trying to dominate the fight then no. He shouldn't be allowed to compete he is never going to be able to actually beat someone who is trying.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

No.. I'm not against handicapped people fighting infact I root for Matt Hamil every fight but this guy has no place in any sort of fighting league. He's not a fighter.. 

he's more like a coffee table or foot stool

hello hell!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

No. I'm all for freedom and consenting adults should be allowed to do basically anything that doesn't hurt other people (or even if it does if they agree to it). However, there are obvious safety and rules issues here. We don't allow fighters to fight if they've sustained a recent concussion or have any number of other injuries. Same thing with Maynard, he just isn't capable of defending himself properly. There is a reason the athletic commission refused to sanction him the first time he tried to get a fight.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Kinda torn on this one. Part of me knows that this could give MMA a bad name. But the other half knows that it's his choice. So let him fight. If he's marketable, go for it. People aren't watching to cheer him on, though. That's the sad part.

Still, it's not that fair to the other fighters, in a way. There're just too many new rules. And imagine of one of them slips and actually pounds the guy. There goes his reputation for beating a cripple. 

But it's his call. Let him fight. Whatever.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm tired of the do-gooders standing in the way of Darwinism. 

Let him get his face pounded. 3 5 minute rounds. None of this 3 minute bs.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He isn't hurting anyone but himself by doing it so I have no objections I just wouldn't pay to see it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's ridiculous. He's never going to win. Like I said, I feel bad for the guy, but it just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Who is actually going to fight him? I mean actually use there skills on him? The first time he gets hurt for real it would be a mess in the news. I think its wrong. Thats why we have special olympics, for people that shouldn't or can't compete with the non-handicapped. I'd rather see an 8 year old girl fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Kyle Maynard should be allowed to fight should he choose to, but his opponents also will never be in a win situation regardless of the final outcome of the match.

I can't see him having many opponents forthcoming though, they'd rather fight someone else so they won't suffer a backfire on their career by beating up an amputee.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

I could c him on a freak show bout in Japan .. But then again there is soccer kicks there and the bout wouldnt last 2 seconds.. Granted the lil guy can wrestle but mma is about striking to.. Whats the lil bro to do?:confused02:


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

I want somebody to pick him up and toss him out the ring


I dont mind what he is doing but just that would be down right ...nm I am already red haha but COME ON!

Dont exploit a man who has done so much and shown people to keep moving forward, this is just not a good idea.

Get a armless dude to fight him?


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

He is not going to win much like D.P. said but if he wants to continue to get his ass kicked let him. Nobody will ever sanction him.


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think he should be able to fight. It's a lose/lose situation for him, his opponent, and mma if things get ugly.

That said, I give him his props. He must have cojones the size of coconuts - he was fighting like a turtle on steroids.

_*edit - I think he should be allowed to fight midgets.*_


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

Village Peasant said:


> _*edit - I think he should be allowed to fight midgets.*_


Holy shit that would be ******* awesome. A midget fighting league with Kyle Maynard in the main event. I would watch hell I would even bootleg a stream so I wouldn't have to pay the $9.99 PPV. It would probably go down in Alabama or Canada though.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

I give he a ton of respect for his heart and williness to do it, but it gives the critics another chance to slate mma which is not good, its just wrong he could get really hurt which would take mma back ten years.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

You guys are being a little _short_ sighted when talking about Kyle. How many fighters can you honestly say use their arms and legs in MMA...like what, really talented guys like Houston Alexander? Give the foot stool....door stop....uncanopener.....life saving device....shit....give him a break.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

I just dont see how he could finish a fight hes got one of the biggest hearts ive ever seen in a person but how would he ever win a fight cant make anyone tap because he cant sink in hooks and also not got arms to do it and cant knock anyone out i just dont see how he could beat anyone except Kalib Starnes.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

He can turn his right nub into the "mandable claw" like Mankind used to do. It has to work if Mankind did it!


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

At least he could reach a midget's head.

His stump would probably feel like a 40lb dumbell by the time it came across a midget's chin.


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

I applaud him for wanting to do it, but he shouldn't be able to fight MMA IMO. 

The sport is already going through growing pains, and having guys like Jose Canseco and other guys step into the ring is one thing. Sure, Maynard has a grappling background, but casual observers of the sport don't really care about his background.

IMO bad for the sport.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Randomus said:


> I applaud him for wanting to do it, but he shouldn't be able to fight MMA IMO.
> 
> The sport is already going through growing pains, and having guys like Jose Canseco and other guys step into the ring is one thing. Sure, Maynard has a grappling background, but casual observers of the sport don't really care about his background.
> 
> IMO bad for the sport.


Exactly, I agree.


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

Did Maynard actually fit into the same weight class as the other guy?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I understand the desire for equality, but this is professional sport for the love of god. In life there are certain limitations that you cannot do anything about. Im sorry, you can have miles and miles of hart but sometimes things just werent meant to be. How would people treat this if he was trying to play football or basketball? This guy will never be able to actually beat and person without a disability. I would have no problem if they had a league for the handicapped, but i see mma as a legitimate sport not the sideshow that some people view it as.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> How would people treat this if he was trying to play football or basketball?


Air Bud did it. :thumb02:

And from the looks of google images, it seems like he made it in baseball, soccer and volleyball, too. Football still alludes the poor thing though. :confused02:


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I want to know if you are allowed to slam him when you fight. Someone tossing him around the octagon for a few rounds would be amusing.


----------



## List (May 1, 2009)

No way in hell should be he able to fight, it's for his own safety, every fighter who fights is healthy. I do not care how good a a wrestler he is, a half decent MMA fighter is not going to allow himself to be taken down by someone with no arms and no legs, maybe in wrestling, but not MMA.

Also, he will never get sanctioned because he is constantly grounded, he would never be able to take shots, it just would not be fair.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

He still put up a better fight than Thales Leites.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Im all for thinking the handicap should be able to do what ever they want as long as they are capable but he obviously isnt, I mean its kinda like letting a blind guy be the photographer at your wedding.


Funny, but perfect. Couldn't have said it better myself. Repped.

I think it's amazing that he's accomplished so much, but everyone has their limits. If he feels the need to compete, maybe try a sport or activity that doesn't rely heavily on limbs.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

King JLB said:


> Funny, but perfect. Couldn't have said it better myself. Repped.
> 
> I think it's amazing that he's accomplished so much, but everyone has their limits. If he feels the need to compete, maybe try a sport or activity that doesn't rely heavily on limbs.


Such as? lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know I will accept one possible fight and that is that I would be perfectly open to him getting one more try in MMA if they can find him a midget to fight, this isnt a joke either, the short arms and legs would give them more similiar body comparisons and the short arms would prevent his opponent from using there obviously huge reach advantage to keep him at bay. Besides I may be going to hell for saying this but the idea of this fight possibility makes me laugh hysterically.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

You are not the only one to laugh at that idea don't worry.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well at least I'll be in good company down there then.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Just like I wish midgets could fight baby t-rex.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

First off if anyone would actually try to would probably kill the poor guy. The only way u would lose is if you layed down. Kids got good spirt but its a joke for teh sport.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

King JLB said:


> Funny, but perfect. Couldn't have said it better myself. Repped.
> 
> I think it's amazing that he's accomplished so much, but everyone has their limits. If he feels the need to compete, maybe try a sport or activity that doesn't rely heavily on limbs.





SimplyNate said:


> Such as? lol


Bobsled.

Could you knee him in the head? Or is he always considered a downed opponent? Or could you ALWAYS knee him in the head since that's about as standing as he's going to get?:confused02:


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll tell you guys this from my own personal experience. You never want to beat up a guy like Kyle Maynard.

In middle school I was attacked by one of the retarded students. He was attempting to stab me with a pencil and had chased me around a classroom for about 5 minutes. Finally he backed me into a corner and I just let him have a huge overhand right that sent him sprawling across the room. Despite me not being punished for it (since everyone presant agreed that I retaliated out of self defence) I was still called "the kid that beat up the retard." It even got me in several more altercations and got me jumped a few times.

I would hate to be the guy who knocks Maynard out cold. If its anything like what I experienced then it would make someone want to dig a hole and never come out. The guy cannot accomplish the most basic rule given to all fighters "protect yourself at all times." Unless he fights these 145's that jab and sprawl to win.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Absolutely not, not only is it an obvious joke to have him in there. It creates massive rules implications. Knees to head of a grounded opponent, kicks....etc. The guy has no knees, he's basically always grounded. Hell, if he gets taken down and they call for a stand up, what the hell is he gonna do? Can you headkick him ? You can't leg kick him. Push kick maybe?


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Absolutely not. The explanation is very simple too. They will not let you enter a fight with a broken arm. Why should you be allowed to enter a fight without any arm at all, let alone all four limbs?


----------

